# West Berkshire PCT to introduce new funding criteria



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

West Berkshire PCT are looking into reviewing their policy for funding one treatment cycle in our area.

Amongst the things they are looking to change are to reduce the age criteria to 30-34 with fazed arrangements for those who are older and already waiting on the list.

Also they are looking to fund one cycle for couples who have previously funded no more than 2 private treatments themselves.

This is great news for me as I have never been eligible due to age and private treatment, so if this comes in it may mean that i can have funding on the NHS.

What do you ladies think, will the new rules benefit you, I have posted a link to their site (hope it works!) you can take a detailed look at what they are proposing and comment if you wish to do so.

Regards

Emma.

http://www.berkshirewest-pct.nhs.uk/news_item.asp?fldID=201


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I really hope that not all PCT's are planning on restricting treatment for just the 30-34 age group - I actually think this is terrible and means that a lot of younger 'potential' families will lose out further.... Should a woman who is perhaps 25 be made to wait another 5 years after god knows how long TTC?? Its not fair at all.... a four year age bracket for those who CAN have treatment is truly out of order....

Couples deserve help no matter how old they


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Its a tough one isn't it? 

I think ultimately its going to be very difficult for them to please all parties. 

I have known I needed IVF since I was 27 but I was not eligible for funding until i am between 35-38 years old. 
Therefore I was faced with the choice of Waiting for 8 years to have 1 cycle funded, or to go private, I choose the later, which meant that under the PCT's rules I would no longer be eligible when I reached 35, as I had paid for private treatment. 

So i understand where you are comming from as I was one of those people that was penalised for my age, and my choice to be treated privately, it can be very frustrating. 

As I turned 30 a few months ago, and I have only funded 2 private treatments, it means that if this new criteria comes into play I can finally get NHS funding, which is great news.  

but ultimately they have to draw the line somewhere with regards to funding, as they only have so much money to spend, so where should the age bracket fall? 

funding the under 30's would eliminate the vast majority of people seeking treatment. 
Funding the 30-34 year old's means moor people would benefit when the success rates are higher (their words not mine  )
Funding the over 35's means the younger people have to wait. 

So what would be right? I don't think they will ever please us all. 

Emma


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

No, they wont ever get it right where they can plaease everyone - I pay privatly because I refuse to wait for any length of time!! i have no patience (sp!!) but I do think that the guidelines need to cover EVERY age bracket, its terrible to make a twenty something wait for years and years for no other reason that the money is needed for another age group, that doesnt help anyone, the same goes for punishing the older ladies who need treatment..... perhaps the NICE '3 cycles' thing is being a bit optimistic offer one cycle for ALL AGES. 

I know  that at 25 I want a baby just as much and just as deseratly as someone who is 45 and to be penalised for age is just wrong - I also know that after having TTC for going on 6 years now I have trioed to conceive for longer than a lot of the older ladies.....

No they arnt going to please everyone but it needs to based on something other than age....

i will hold my tongue on what the NHS could do to free up more money for IF treatment because once I start I wouldnt be able to stop!!

XXX


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's a difficult one but these new proposals seem less restrictive than the present ones which are 35-38 years of age and no previous self-funded cycles. At least this covers more years of age and would allow people to self-fund 2 private cycles and still be eligible.

The NHS are running a survey on-line http://www.smart-survey.co.uk/v.asp?i=9812zjqej which I have completed to make my views known!

Jo


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

The east of england PCTs are all adopting the full NICE guidelines, (luckily I fall under one of them), so I don't see how if they can do it, the others can say they can only limit to a certain age


----------

